# We’ve all thought about it. He just did it.



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

You guys may have already sent this. My buddy Paul sent this to me. I wonder if it's cheaper than a yak. Lol

http://www.delmarvanow.com/videonetwork/1049435830001?odyssey=mod|tvideo|article


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

It's close

http://www.faroutfishin.com/index.cfm/u/shore-shot-bait-caster

I think I'd rather buy a yak. Though it looks like fun. Lol.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Looks more fun then a yak. And you can fish multiple poles. And its less work lol.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You've got to be a dedicated AI fisherman to justify $800.00. Too rich for my blood. However, I'd be willing to pay $20.00 to have one of those frozen baits launched to me. Maybe there's some money to be made here.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

questions...... 1--- what do you do if and when you run out of "bullets"? or when its real slow they thaw out 2----- how do you recharge the cylinder? portable generator and air compressor sold separately !!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cducer said:


> questions...... 1--- what do you do if and when you run out of "bullets"? or when its real slow they thaw out 2----- how do you recharge the cylinder? portable generator and air compressor sold separately !!!!


Package Includes: 
•Shore Shot Bait Caster
•DC air compressor
•12 bait molds w/2 6-pack holders - Buy a few extra 6 pk holders
•F.O.F. rig holder

Make a bunch of bait bullets at home and transport them in a cooler W/dry ice.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought SandFlea already had the patent on this a few Aprils ago ... seen it before a few years ago that one was truck mounted ... it would work and dry ice would be the ticket


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I can't imagine reeling in 900 ft of line with a big fish on the end......

Plus it would require all your reel to be really big to hold all the line.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

i wonder if plovers could be substituted as bullets in a pinch?


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

On my last 2 visits to AI this guy has set north or south of me - I recognize the white jeep. I watched him set and launch the cannon multiple times and pull in several 4' sharks. He was launching stuff out about 200 yds. Best I could get out of my heaver was 100 yds tops. I'm not sure what his set up cost but I priced out a similiar unit at $ 450.00. Plus you will need an inverter and a pump. If I had the spare cash I think I would get one for the fun of it.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

That is just plain BAD A$$ hats off to the guy !!!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Seen some guys with a potato gun launching lines before. The gun was homemade out of pvc pipe and they used hairspray as the propellant


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you Google *DIY AIR CANNON* you'll find all sorts of plans for making an air launcher. Some are Bad A$$.


----------



## Carlows (Mar 20, 2011)

I want one, but I am putting all my money into a car.


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Why spent $800? I built one of these thing about 7 yrs ago out of pvc pipe for under $30. Using air is much safer than propane. You can use a bike air pumper to charge the air barrel, but it is going to take some more effort than using a portable electric air pumper. The question is how long will it take the water at SPSP to melt the ice so that the fish can get the bait. This make me want to rebuilt one for SPSP once my summer classes are over. I do find that distance does matter when catching croaker at SPSP.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

B-Caster, you could use a portable air tank like this one -








Fill it up at the gas station or buy a 12V compressor to fill it from your car. They're rated @ 125psi and have a safety relief valve. I use one for my air brush.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

12v compressor, air tank, dry ice let'er rip! too cool. tourney legal? nice for cold weather other wise wade to the bar and cast the other 100yds. 800.00 whats that to some of these guys thats less than 1 rod/reel setup


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am not sure but I believe things like this have been banned.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cducer said:


> I am not sure but I believe things like this have been banned.


I've never seen anything banning them but it wouldn't surprise me if they were.


----------



## davepjr71 (Jul 11, 2011)

Her's a question for the guy? In the background you can see people walking out 100 yds +. Why not walk out that far and then cast out and save the $800? It probably cost him about $80 to make that tops too. Like others have said it's a potoato launcher.


----------

